

Dick Costolo said his job was safe a month ago - altern8
http://fortune.com/2015/06/11/dick-costolo-said-job-was-safe/

======
gamechangr
What's he supposed to say..."Yeah, I could be fired. The leadership has no
confidence in me".

That's ridiculous. Give him a break.

